# SD Card for Gopro HD 1080 Helmet Hero



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

I just ordered my GoPro 1080 and was wondering about sd cards. There is a prior post on this, but the last post is old. Anybody have any suggestions? Is it worth it to buy a Class 10 Card? Amazon has a Class 10 Transcend brand 16 gb for 25 bucks. Has anyone used this brand with their GoPro HD? Or should I buy a Kingston or a SanDisc, even if it is not a class 10. Thanks,


----------



## xnofriendsx (Jun 21, 2005)

I am using a San Disk 16gb SDHC Ultra, 15mb/sec card. 
I had a $100 gift card for Best Buy. Pricey, but fast and reliable.
I think it was like $80 or so last year.
You could probably get away with a way slower/less expensive card, but i just had this gift card from Christmas last year and decided to buy a nice SDHC card.


----------



## Edu Guilhon (Oct 30, 2009)

Dude,

Sticky on the class 4!
I just bought a Kingston 32GB Class 6, and it didnt work on my goproHD. Everytime I tri to use it, it frozzens the cam!
I check with Gopro' customer service and they said that the camera should run on class 4 cards.
So know I have to buy another card....
Cheers,


----------



## chronohunter (Jan 12, 2007)

I run a class 10 San Disk with no issues


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I have a Kensington Class 6 32gb card in mine, works great.


----------



## xnofriendsx (Jun 21, 2005)

The bitrate for the GoPro cameras are in the 8mb/sec range so i would stick to a card that puts out more than 8mb/sec. That is why i ended up with the 15mb/sec San Disk Ultra 16gb.
Plus i use it for my photo stuff as well. Plus it just transfers faster to the card and to the computer. You can get some pretty pricey San Disk EXTREME cards in the 30mb/sec and 60mb/sec range but they are $200 and above.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

goprouser.freeforums.org


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I just received a 16gb class 6 Transcend SD card and it is working just fine in my GoPro HD.

-Brett


----------

